# The Gimp problems...



## jld06 (Aug 23, 2006)

I need help with The Gimp.....
I installed the program, but now I can't open a picture because it says, "plug-in could not open image"...I don't know much about PC's but I know just enough to get around, does it need a plug in? Or does it just not work? Anyone know?

Much appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

when you installed GIMP did you install the runtime environment setup file as well? i do not use GIMP, but i just installed it using the installers from the page above and can successfully open files.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

What type of image file are you trying to open?


----------



## jld06 (Aug 23, 2006)

I want to open a JPEG image...
I downloaded the gtk before I downloaded the gimp, do you have to install it after? Thanks!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i installed gtk first then GIMP. i disabled anti-virus when i was installing both. maybe try uninstalling/re-installing GIMP.


----------



## chhimabinduin (Oct 8, 2007)

jld06 said:


> I need help with The Gimp.....
> I installed the program, but now I can't open a picture because it says, "plug-in could not open image"...I don't know much about PC's but I know just enough to get around, does it need a plug in? Or does it just not work? Anyone know?
> 
> Much appreciated!
> thanks!


Dear jid,

Gimp can support only some formats...if you are trying to open any other formatts like svg ,swf files ...it will not open ...so make sure of what type of image you r opening..even if it is not working,may be plug-ins folder have crashed..so uninstall gimp & try to install it again..Gimp is a Free software..so at no cost you can Download it from www.gimp.org.

Regards,Bindu


----------



## chhimabinduin (Oct 8, 2007)

jld06 said:


> I want to open a JPEG image...
> I downloaded the gtk before I downloaded the gimp, do you have to install it after? Thanks!


Which version of Gimp are you using?it needs Gtk to be installed...install Gtk & then install Gimp..


----------

